# So whats it going to cost me



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

90 to 95 mph on the M3 at 22:15 tonight, the bridge before bagshot had a van two cameras on tripods and therefore me in the Sh**

There was only one car on the motorway apart from me, clear as anything yet I didn't look up.

So what will the damage be? Points and cash? And how much with the poxy elephant.co.uk want from me extra?

P.s. This is the first time I've broken the speed limit since I passed my test 11 years ago (well and got caught!)

Dave

pps might ask my Mum to take the points - or do you think thats a bit much?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> P.s. This is the first time I've broken the speed limit since I passed my test 11 years ago (well and got caught!)


So?

And Cost - who knows - all depends on court etc.....but speeding is speeding in the eyes of the law.......you break it - you get caught - thats the risk you take.....Just allow me to finish my 4th Pint and I'm off for a drive....
not



> There was only one car on the motorway apart from me, clear as anything yet I didn't look up.


Again.....So?..... What about being a danger to yourself.....



> pps might ask my Mum to take the points - or do you think thats a bit much?


Ohh.....and that bit too.........time to grow up laddie....hrm...


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Asking mother was a joke !

Not complaing matey, nor trying to defend myself - we all do it, if you don't you have better self control than anyone I know or more awareness to never accidentally speed.

I'm enquiring for monetary purposes - is it going to cost me a shed load and court or n points and fixed as it was a camera?

BTW I am ROSPA gold standard, take advanced driving lessons every 2 years minimum (IAM and ROSPA) IMO the conditions were fine for the speed - had I been on an unrestricted autobahn of course! Not that this is an excuse or justification - you had to be there really!

Also just to clarify for anyone who reads half a thread I drink nothing and drive - not even a shandy. Not that its relavent as I could have been fitshaced and the cameras wouldn't care!

Dave

Dave


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

im with you on this one david. why shouldnt we be able to drive safely at that speed on an almost empty road. 
what you do is up to you but i would ask for photo evidence cos if they cant produce it that cant do you
would be interesting to see how far you would get in court over that statement. Whether they would reduce the fine or increase it!!! Ive always wondered.
my bro is a JP and he said hed be tempted to lower the fine but would still have to give 3 points.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> im with you on this one david. why shouldnt we be able to drive safely at that speed on an almost empty road.


I don't disagree - but as the law stands its there for a purpose as they see it.....you break it you take it. Mabye if there are more Davids there will be enough moeny from fines to fund better roads and then we can all do Euro speeds


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> I don't disagree - but as the law stands its there for a purpose as they see it.....you break it you take it. Mabye if there are more Davids there will be enough moeny from fines to fund better roads and then we can all do Euro speeds


Unfortunately, the fines do not go straight into the roads. They most likely go on some public sector pay rise. 

Bad luck David, I had a similar thing happen last week on the M40 doing around 85mph; I haven't had anything in the post yet. I'm still expecting it though. Just be thankful you weren't doing over a ton. :-/


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Saintt,

Just to clarify I am taking this one on the chin - when it arrives.

Can anyone help with the monetary aspects and how long it will take for it all to arrive? i.e how many weeks of waiting for an envelope to arrive will I have?

p.s. if I do get 'done' I'm looking forward to getting some shots of the car in action 

Dave


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I think you will get a fixed penalty, as long as you were below 95.

I got done for 81 in a 60, with an 85mph threshold for court. It therefore seems fair that 95 would be the court threshold for a motorway. Especially in the circumstances.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Still after the amount!

Pleaseeeeee

Dave

very skint at moment!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

AFAIK a fixed penalty notice is Â£60.

If it goes to court, it will be significantly higher. However, you might be able to blag them into letting you pay in installments...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Which way were you going? I use the M3 every day. I've noticed vans on the bridges a few times now. One bridge they use is between 4A and fleet (this might be the one you're talking about). Another is between 7 & 8, on the 2 lane section. 
If they were there the other night they'd have got 3 TTs and an SLK.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Joined at farnbourgh/camberly heading towards london, to come off at bagshot/ascot/bracknell (never remember the Junction numbers!)

You go slightly uphill and theres a bridge crossing over from lightwater to bagshot sort of areas. Its about 1.25 miles from the bagshot junction and before the police laybay on the left where the M3 starts to go downhill.

It was about 10:15pm

Sad to say it was obvious stripes on the Van two cameras on tripods couple, also seemed to be a car parked in front of and behind the talivan.

Dave


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

As for whether this goes to court or not, depends to some extent on the local constabulary. I have been told that >94mph on the motorways up here in Scotland is an automatic court case. Otherwise, it is 3 points and Â£60.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Joined at farnbourgh/camberly heading towards london, to come off at bagshot/ascot/bracknell (never remember the Junction numbers!)
> 
> You go slightly uphill and theres a bridge crossing over from lightwater to bagshot sort of areas. Its about 1.25 miles from the bagshot junction and before the police laybay on the left where the M3 starts to go downhill.
> 
> ...


Really? On the high bridge? Bummer :-(


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Friend got done and as others have said, less than 94.9mph is standard 3 points and Â£60. He was in a Punto at an indicated 100mph but it came through at 92mph.
You should be ok.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Hope so, thanks for the constructive replies.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

100Mph in a Punto should equal an insanity plea! ....IMHO


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

You must receive a NIP ( Notification of Intent to Prosecute ) within 14 days of the event, if it doesn't arrive you got away with it. I have never heard of a NIP arriving after the 14 days.
From there if its a court job could be upto 6 months before you have to go, AFAIK fixed penalty will come with the NIP.
3 points shouldn't matter on your insurance, cost may not increase at all.


----------

